# Best DTG Printer for $5-10k?



## malakithemosthi (Jul 9, 2011)

Im looking to finance a new DTG printer. Im new to printing and have had some work done on a Brother GT Series and do like the quality. I need something hopefully with a print as close to possible as the graphics colors on screen as I hear there is quite a curve from machine to machine. I could possibly go up to $15k+ for the right machine. 
Your input would be highly appreciated!


----------



## locnar (Jan 25, 2015)

If you can go up to $15k many standard dtg printer brands offer specials on their new dtg printers for around $15k, Brother, Epson Freejet and possibly more.


----------



## luv2bhated (Sep 16, 2013)

malakithemosthi said:


> Im looking to finance a new DTG printer. Im new to printing and have had some work done on a Brother GT Series and do like the quality. I need something hopefully with a print as close to possible as the graphics colors on screen as I hear there is quite a curve from machine to machine. I could possibly go up to $15k+ for the right machine.
> Your input would be highly appreciated!


katana dtg


----------



## 4C Print Shop (Sep 8, 2010)

Malaki,

The BelQuette Mod one needs to be on your short list.


----------



## DTGPRINTERPARTS (Jul 13, 2012)

There's lots of printers, just need to do some research. Don't buy used that's for sure!


----------



## JaeAmera (Dec 25, 2006)

4C Print Shop said:


> Malaki,
> 
> The BelQuette Mod one needs to be on your short list.


We don't provide any DTG products so I feel I can reply without a hint of bias. One of my colleagues loves his Mod1's He has bought a few boat anchors in the DTG market space over the past 7 yrs or so. The Mod1 is his go to machine. 

I'm sure there are other DTG machines that are reliable (versus the early years, about ten yrs ago), just thought I would co-sign Dean base on the experience a friend has with his. 

Jae


----------

